# Solid floor or gravel?



## dainironfoot (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi experts! I am currently designing my goat house for two Pygmy wethers and was wondering if I should go with a solid bottom(3/4" plywood) or gravel. It will be a 8X12 house, thanx a bunch! 

-Tony


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Gravel. They poop and pee everywhere.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

We are using decomposed granite and it's been working really well. I can use a hose on it and get the urine smell out and easily rake up loose hay and poop with a metal garden rake. I put stall mats in their pens with the dg under it, the urine runs off easily enough and it's not as dusty overall with the mats.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't know where you are, but sand works well here. Easy to clean out. I didn't like concrete/cement at all!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> Don't know where you are, but sand works well here. Easy to clean out. I didn't like concrete/cement at all!


Do you just rake the poop out once a week? I'm getting a much taller kennel for the bucks pen, and I was thinking of just putting sand down, and a couple pallets in there for them to lay on if they wanted. I'm just wondering how you would clean it?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I have more goats and don't clean as often, but layer hay for a time before cleaning..but ya, take it out as often as needed


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

why not concrete? staining and soaking up of urine?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Concrete soaks up the urine smell. It is always wet. A huge pain to clean. If you hose it out, you have a big pee water pond outside the shelter unless you have great drainage around it.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I have concrete. We had sealed it before we got the goats. I kick everyone out and clean with a pressure washer. No urine smell. I do have one small low spot that seems to collect any water around, but it's really small and evaporates quickly. Since we live on a sand hill, we have pretty good drainage, so no pee-lake.


----------

